# Look HSD stem



## cendres (Dec 18, 2002)

Is anyone here using one? http://www.glorycycles.com/lohsdcast.html

I'm considering one for a new project and am concerned about this stem's stiffness. It's pretty heavy for carbon, but in my experience, that doesn't necessarily mean it is rigid. So, any feedback?

Thanks!


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Looks nice and it should go well with the Look frame.
I find the heavier cf stem to be stiff and strong from my past experience with Stella Azzurra.
I current run Time CF stems on both of my Time and they feel robust and stiff as well but they weigh more than 125 grams they claimed to be....
Look CF crankset may complement the frame pretty well also, if your project rig is a Look.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have been using one for over a year. It works great with my fit but you need to be careful. In 2010 they changed it to Black and White. I use the ESD bars as well and love the combination. Pictures can be seen by clicking the link in my sig for the 2009 Look 586.


----------

